

Introduction to Bayesian Methods - bayesbiol
http://www.slideshare.net/cjbayesian/introduction-to-bayesian-methodes

======
j2kun
I find it prohibitively difficult to extract information from out-of-context
slides. Especially if the slides are supposed to be an introduction to a new
topic.

~~~
mistercow
I couldn't agree more. Whenever these sorts of posts pop up, I end up wasting
several minutes searching the page to see if I'm missing some kind of audio or
video component, or even just a transcript of the talk.

~~~
bayesbiol
Indeed. It's not a transcript of the talk, but here are the accompanying
materials that we worked with during the class.
[http://bayesianbiologist.com/2012/10/19/introduction-to-
baye...](http://bayesianbiologist.com/2012/10/19/introduction-to-bayesian-
lecture-accompanying-handouts-and-demos/)

------
Bromskloss
As a rather short (9 pages) introduction to Bayesian inference, I remember
greatly appreciating an extract from the book "Information Theory, Inference,
and Learning Algorithms" by David MacKay.

The relevant part is on PDF pages 469 to 477 here:
<[http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/itprnn/book.pdf>](http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/itprnn/book.pdf>);

It explains how Bayesian inference works (which is intuitive and not strange
at all) and gives examples of absurdities that comes upon you when you don't
do it this way.

Highlights:

• "Let me through, I’m a Bayesian" (When analysing the effectivness of a
vaccine)

• "I have no problem with the idea that there is only one answer to a well-
posed problem" (In response to sampling theorists wide selection of ad hoc
procedures)

------
vsbuffalo
Pet peeve: Conditioning on a non-random variable doesn't make sense (i.e.
P(data | H_0))[1].

[1] [http://normaldeviate.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/double-
misunde...](http://normaldeviate.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/double-
misunderstandings-about-p-values/)

~~~
tristanz
The notational part of this debate is definitely not agreed upon. Andrew
Gelman and Christian Robert both argue for p(data|H_0) in comments on those
blog posts.

------
Fice
Direct link to the slides in PDF:
<http://madere.biol.mcgill.ca/cchivers/BIOL597_bayesian.pdf>

------
lowglow
Is anyone out there in SF and wants to give a presentation on something in
this area and its applications for the SFHN Speaker Series?

------
IheartApplesDix
you are not invited to the big data party

